

Is Anonymous Social Media the Answer to Cyberbullying? - rubyrescue
http://mashable.com/2013/10/31/whisper/

======
mscottmcbee
Isn't this essentially the point behind 4chan?

~~~
rubyrescue
4chan is not heavily moderated...

